# Favorite Chili Powder?



## velochic (Jan 2, 2010)

from an _internet/catalog_ service, such as Penzeys?  What is yours?  I'm looking for the spice mix, not pure ground chile peppers.  You know, those that also usually have oregano, cumin, garlic, etc. in them.  My main two uses are Tex-Mex recipes (such as enchilada sauce) and chili soup.  Oh, and we have a 7yo that likes some heat, but not a lot, so it needs to be a bit mild by adult tastes. TIA!


----------



## merstar (Jan 2, 2010)

I love Spice Islands Chili Powder and Penzey's Chili 3000. Spice Islands is a little milder.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 2, 2010)

i use spice islands as well. i do surf a site called spices etc. just have never bout chili from them. very reasonable prices by the way.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 2, 2010)

Never buy the ten pound jug from costco.super sick.not in the good way.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2010)

I like to blend my own from various dried ground chilis...habanero, chipotle, ancho, arrabal, etc. for general floral mild chili powder...McCormack is good.


----------



## GB (Jan 2, 2010)

I like Penzys regular chili powder. For me I use the hit, but it does have a kick so for kids who don't like a lot of spice I would say go for the mild and add your own cayenne pepper to suit your individual heat needs.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 4, 2010)

Penzey's.  It's much better and cheaper than most others.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 4, 2010)

A bag of ancho peppers and a single chipotle do it for me.  You can blend it in a coffee grinder, it costs three bucks and its fresh.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2010)

vyapti said:


> A bag of ancho peppers and a single chipotle do it for me.  You can blend it in a coffee grinder, it costs three bucks and its fresh.



Well, actually, they are not fresh, they're dried - just like the chile powder.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Well, actually, they are not fresh, they're dried - just like the chile powder.


You're right.  Ground fresh would be more accurate.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 4, 2010)

My favorite base chili powders (I always have one and/or the other on hand) are Gebhardt's and Mexene, although sometimes I'll add a little Fiesta Fancy Light. Of course, here in Texas you can grab these in just about any grocery store. 

I like to play around with chili - so I use some other chili powders, too, when I'm making a pot from the CASI Terlingua International Chili Championship winner's recipes. The folks at both Pendery's and Mild Bill's are very helpful if you want to call and talk with them. They both have some pretty mild chili powders.


----------



## danpeikes (Jan 4, 2010)

If you don't want to blend you own:
Chili Powder, Mild, Medium, or Hot
If you do want to blend your own you should be able to get all the ingredients there as well.


----------



## velochic (Jan 20, 2010)

vyapti said:


> A bag of ancho peppers and a single chipotle do it for me.  You can blend it in a coffee grinder, it costs three bucks and its fresh.



Just getting back to this thread.  I am actually looking for *chili* powder, not *chile* powder.  I do make my own chile powder.

Thanks for the responses.  I will check out the Penzey's.  I was leaning toward them anyway, as I've had good luck with them in the past for everything else.  Thanks!


----------



## Diavolicchio (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to buy my chili powder from Penzeys, but shifted buying all of my spices over to The Spice House because I feel the vast majority of TSH's spices and spice mixes are just superior.  Time and time again, Cook's Illustrated agrees (see here, for example.)  Their chili powders are top notch, too.        I buy their hot version and buy it in bulk.   

Ingredients:  sweet ancho chile pepper, cumin, garlic, powdered Mexican oregano, cayenne and hot crushed red pepper.

I'm betting if this particular blend had been included in Cook's Illustrated's last Chili Powder Taste Test, it would've beaten Spice Island and taken the crown.



John


----------



## Claire (Feb 16, 2010)

It isn't quite appropriate to this line, but couldn't resist.  For the most part the pure chil- ..... shoot, I forget which is which.  But every summer I grow chile .. chili ... (yes, I know that there is a difference, I just cannot remember!) ?  pepper plants and dry and grind my own in the fall.  I've pretty much come down to super cayennes because they grow well in my area (all right and good to be fussy, but it is pointless to try to grow something that doesn't work where you live!).  Still, I buy certain flakes from Korean grocery stores (when I can get them) to make kimchee.  

But this year, my cousin-in-law, a New Mexican, got frustrated with me and sent me easily a half dozen bags of powders and one of crushed.  They are all out of New Mexico, I think most are labeled chili but one labeled chile.  I cannot in a million years, much as I love the cuisines I can use these in, imagine how I can use what has to be over two pounds of this.  I want to try all of them, but hate to open them all and shorten their shelf-life!


----------



## Diavolicchio (Feb 17, 2010)

Claire said:


> I want to try all of them, but hate to open them all and shorten their shelf-life!



Whether you open them or not, the clock is already ticking.     Their quality will never get better, but gradually disintegrate.       It's simply a question of how long it'll take.    Use the stuff while you've got it, otherwise you're just going to end up with 2 lbs of stale ground chiles.

For the record, what you've got are chile powders.     *Chili* powder is the blend of powdered chili peppers and other ingredients, usually including cumin, garlic, and oregano; *chile* powder is the ground form of one particular kind of chile pepper.     

Years ago I picked up a 1 lb bag of chile powder in NM at Rancho de Chimayo,  North of Santa Fe.    It was amazing stuff.    I can still remember how awesome it smelled (and tasted.)

It looks like they're now selling it online  (check the bottom three items on the page.)   Here's another source for it (with a better photo.)

Don't know what to make with your chile powders?    Start here.


John


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2010)

Frontier Bulk Chili Pepper, Chili Powder Fiesta Seasoning Blend, 1 lb. package Chili Powder Blend  Make sure it's the Fiesta blend, about halfway down the page.  It's $13.20 a pound.  Just the right amount of spice and just smelling it makes you happy, happy!</SPAN>


----------



## vagriller (Feb 17, 2010)

Some time back my wife got a bulk container of chili powder from Sams. Don't know the brand name!


----------



## JamesS (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll freely admit I'm a chili wimp.  Been using McCormick's for years now.  It's sweeter than it is spicy, and almost no heat.


----------

